# Time to Flip/Flop it



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

As a long-term Ausable fishermen this will be the first year I flip flop between the East side and the West side of the State this fall.
No different than trying out a Toyota or a General Motors product; whatever gets the best value of a buck you stick with it.

Good Luck this season coming up.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

More and bigger Kings, Steelhead, and Cohos on the west side. A few Kings, some Atlantics, Cohos, and Steelhead on the east side.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Agreed; nothing happening over here in the fall.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Agreed; nothing happening over here in the fall.
> 
> 
> More for you then. Good Luck!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Not really man, I always get mine. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## flatfish (Jan 4, 2014)

cowboy I agree.... uncle had place in greenbush , Fished the AS for 20 yrs, Steel salmon not the same,,, Last Oct. dead as hell . Never seen a fish caught in 3 days; will be west this yr.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I love the fact we don’t have kings anymore. Weeded out a lot of the drunks and river trash. I still go west for king’s for a weekend every year to watch bobbers drop and remember a time when I was younger and found out that king’s would actually bite and that numbers weren’t as important as methods. Enjoy the west side. It’s not for everyone but it is for some. I’ll be on the east side having no problem catching steelhead, Atlantic’s, and hopefully a few coho with recent plants.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

flatfish said:


> cowboy I agree.... uncle had place in greenbush , Fished the AS for 20 yrs, Steel salmon not the same,,, Last Oct. dead as hell . Never seen a fish caught in 3 days; will be west this yr.


Flatfish,
Yeah it's pretty easy to tell where the majority of fish activity is just by looking at the interest between the Northeast and Northwest forum comments. 
My buddies have already sent me videos of schools of Kings in certain holes, but still too warm so they're gone the next day.
I haven't seen a school of an
ything in the Ausable for many years, but I've kept trying and once in a while I'd hit one. 
Of course that was after covering every hole from the Dam to the Bank.
I'll focus on the West side and good luck to ya.


----------

